# TV commercials - Good, Bad and Unspeakable.



## Claire (Oct 8, 2011)

OK, we all hate to hate television commercials.  

But don't you have a few you secretly think are cute and clever, and some you just wish you could get to them mute button on your remote fast enough?


----------



## Claire (Oct 8, 2011)

For me, the hate and hate are anything that blasts me out of my seat when I'm trying to read a book.  Hubby watches TV, then takes a break  during a commercial.  I'm sitting there, reading a book, and am suddenly blasted out.

The worst of these are car commercials.  The volumes just blast me and almost knock me over.  No, they'll never get my business because I finally got my own remote and hit "mute".  

On the other hand, I kinda like a lot of the GEICO commercials, and admire whatever the ad agency is for trying a lot of different tries.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2011)

I think the commercial being louder than the show is a product of the station you are watching, not the commercial itself.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2011)

Actually, many, I can't say all, commercials are designed to be louder than programming.  It's a method to get viewers' attention.  Doesn't work on me as I've always practiced effective mute button control during commercials.

If advertisers relied on commercials to get me to purchase their goods or services, they'd all be broke.  I've never been one to pay attention to written ads, particularly in magazines, and definitely do not pay heed to TV or radio commercials.

As for cute commercials, nothing comes to mind right now.  So many of what I see on the tube are an insult to our intelligence and it's truly amazing how complex and sophisticated many of the current ads are.  It's no wonder advertising is so expensive.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2011)

There are things I hate about commercials more than just specific commercials.

The voice on truck commercials has to be gruff sounding and tough guy- like. 

Any product that uses completely unrelated graphics to sell their product.  e.g. there is a transformer type robot in a futuristic battle to the death with an attractive woman (in a skin tight outfit).  Laser bolts and explosions all over the place.  The product - wireless telephone service.

Any commercial that trashes the competition to make themselves look better.

Car ads that pick and choose features to compare to other makes.  "better mileage than a BMW, more rear seat leg room than a Lexus, More horsepower than an Acura."  It suggests they're better than all those brands but in reality they may or may not be.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2011)

My favorite commercial of all time is the original Beggin Strips ad.  Can't get enough of it.

Now I really like the Darth Vader/VW ad.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> My favorite commercial of all time is the original Beggin Strips ad.  Can't get enough of it.
> 
> Now I really like the Darth Vader/VW ad.



Oh, Andy, you must be my twin.  I love, love, love that Beggin's Strips ad.  That goofy dog just cracks me up!!  I can hear the ad now.  I'm a sucker for animals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The voice on truck commercials has to be gruff sounding and tough guy- like.



Oh that voice belongs to Sam Elliot...he could sell me a truck or a side of beef...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 8, 2011)

... or a Coors beer ;^)


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 8, 2011)

The honey badger with the cobra in his mouth, cracking pistashios!  I want a honey badger.

I liked the one with the dog worried about his bone (Trouble, Worry Worry Worry) until it got overplayed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 8, 2011)

My current favorite commercial because, well, you've seen the picture of my guys Tyson, Orange Julius, Tyrone Shoelaces, and Mr. Spock hanging out on the bed with Sebastien Corbetti, right?

Cat Man - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Coors beer commercial with the Saint Bernards made me laugh every time it came on. Over 50 Saints have passed through our lives because of my involvement in Saint rescue. I could picture Saints who passed through our lives doing that.


----------



## chopper (Oct 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My favorite commercial of all time is the original Beggin Strips ad.  Can't get enough of it.
> 
> Now I really like the Darth Vader/VW ad.



This one wins for me as well as my DH!  We just love it!  I still buy the product for my "kids" pictured in my avitar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Darth Vader ad makes us stop whatever we are doing to watch it, it's fantastic.  What a cool Dad!  

The old Lifesaver add with the sun setting and the little kid says, "Do it again, Daddy."


----------



## chopper (Oct 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The Darth Vader ad makes us stop whatever we are doing to watch it, it's fantastic.  What a cool Dad!
> 
> The old Lifesaver add with the sun setting and the little kid says, "Do it again, Daddy."



It is great to see someone portrayed as a great dad. Too often people are portrayed as terrible parents and kids in charge. It's kind of a pet peeve of mine. I don't like seeing the dad look stupid, the mom looking like a witch and the children looking like they are the only smart ones in the room. The Darth Vator commercial is fantastic!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 chopper. i can't stand ads that make parents look dumb. or when men are made to look like complete idiots and the wife or gf just laughs at them or treats them like a child.

i also can't stand all of those viagara commercials. a bunch of 55 year old male models in a rock band, or fixing an old car? gimme a break. at least they should look like they know how to play the instruments, or use a too.

i probably watch more commercials than anyone here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i probably watch more commercials than anyone here.



The Official Couch Potato!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 8, 2011)

i like the hanes socks commercial for one reason and one reason only--to hear the father say "i'm sick of it" and have the young son parrot the phrase (as young boys will) - "SIKKovITT!!"--i listen for this little gem every time....


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 8, 2011)

Like that one too!  And I catch myself thinking, they might have something there....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2011)

I am against all political/election commercials and all shock commercials for things like smoking and animal abuse.

The commercial I have always liked above all others is the Campbell's soup commercial with the little boy inside of a snowman that melts away as he eats his soup. 

 Makes me think of cream of tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches on a cold winter day.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2011)

buckytom said:


> +1 chopper. i can't stand ads that make parents look dumb. or when men are made to look like complete idiots and the wife or gf just laughs at them or treats them like a child...




Making the woman look good at the expense of the man in an ad started decades ago when market research showed that woman make most of the buying decisions in the family.


----------



## chopper (Oct 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Making the woman look good at the expense of the man in an ad started decades ago when market research showed that woman make most of the buying decisions in the family.



And...I still don't like it or think it is OK. I happen to like men. It doesn't sell anything to me. Just sayin...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Official Couch Potato!




lol, more like work potato. about 75% of my job is ensuring that commercials go out to all of the cbs stations around the country.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 8, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, more like work potato. about 75% of my job is ensuring that commercials go out to all of the cbs stations around the country.



So, any commercial requests I have I can just ask you?


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 8, 2011)

I despise the bear toilet paper commercials.


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> I despise the bear toilet paper commercials.



It's funny how different people view things.  I dislike TP commercials that make it look like you use TP for cusioning falls, or making roadways for kids' matchbox cars, etc.  Does a bear poop in the woods?  At least they're acknowledging what the purpose of the product is!  To each his own!


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not sure it qualifies as a commercial, but I just saw one I like.  The "e pluribis unim" -- "I am an American" one.  So many USA citizens have no idea what the motto of this country is.  I learned it in high school civics class.  Out of many, One.


----------



## chopper (Oct 9, 2011)

Claire said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it qualifies as a commercial, but I just saw one I like.  The "e pluribis unim" -- "I am an American" one.  So many USA citizens have no idea what the motto of this country is.  I learned it in high school civics class.  Out of many, One.



Nice.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh! Here's a good one!
Love the sound effects. It sounds like someone is biting down on a mouthful of raw macaroni 

Bacon Bowl - As Seen on TV - YouTube


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2013)

I hate any and all Toyota commercials. They have a sale on constantly. If you miss the present one, there will be another one right after it. I mute them immediately.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Oh! Here's a good one!
> Love the sound effects. It sounds like someone is biting down on a mouthful of raw macaroni
> 
> Bacon Bowl - As Seen on TV - YouTube


The narration sound like it belongs in a carnival. Yeah, the macaroni side effects were pretty good.

Here's one that must have run in the US first and then in Canada in 2007. A friend of mine said that the eagle looks like a mutant groundhog. 

Word Trade Center Memorial Coin - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2013)

I thought the Kmart-Joe Boxer ad for Christmas was vulgar and in poor taste.

I did like it when the Hershey holiday kisses did essentially the same commercial, what does that tell ya!


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> *I thought the Kmart-Joe Boxer ad for Christmas was vulgar and in poor taste.*
> 
> I did like it when the Hershey holiday kisses did essentially the same commercial, what does that tell ya!



You too? All I kept thinking every time it came on was, "what if there are small children in the room when that came on." It was beyond poor taste. It bordered on soft porn. And yes, I am a prude and proud to say so! I am also a parent and grand mother. 

Hershey hit a home run with the Kisses ad. It is why it is shown every year. They have stayed with a winner. A definite homerun. I used to also like the Norelco Shaver one.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 27, 2013)

I thought that the Kmart, Joe Boxer commercial was funny.  Heck they were wearing far more than any Victoria's Secret model in any of their commercials. Heck I've seen more racy stuff on soap operas and prime time TV shows!  To each their own, I guess.

The ad agency got people talking about Joe Boxer and Kmart, so I guess they did what they set out to do!


----------



## bakechef (Dec 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> The narration sound like it belongs in a carnival. Yeah, the macaroni side effects were pretty good.
> 
> Here's one that must have run in the US first and then in Canada in 2007. A friend of mine said that the eagle looks like a mutant groundhog.
> 
> Word Trade Center Memorial Coin - YouTube



I don't remeber ever seeing that commercial.  Your friend was right, all I saw was a winged hedgehog!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2013)

I remember seeing the coin commercial.
But I didn't see the groundhog... until now... lol


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not crazy about the Toyota commercials featuring "Jan" the receptionist. They're trying to be funny, but always seem to fall flat. Not the fault of the actress playing Jan, who seems likable enough. Just bad writing.

Commercials I like? I'd have to think about that one a bit. There are some I like, but nothing springs immediately to mind.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2013)

The Michael Bolton Honda ads send me to the mute button.  Could they be more awkward?  Really, Michael Bolton singing on the roof of an SUV or popping up singing in your back seat unannounced makes you want to buy a car?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> The narration sound like it belongs in a carnival. Yeah, the macaroni side sound effects were pretty good.
> ...


edit, oops


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 27, 2013)

Although I don't remember which frozen veggie commercial it is, I like the one where they're at the waterfall and Mama Bear is telling the kids what's for supper.  Big o' Papa Bear (whose voice is that???) yells that he _loves_ that.  Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know if the rest of the country gets the "happy California cows" commercials but those talking cows in all of them crack me up!
Here's a sample...

Blizzard - YouTube

And this one is my favorite..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WdrlBEKhmw


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2013)

I have seen some of those happy California cows commercials, but it was a loooong time ago. I love the cow remembering the blizzard.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2013)

I get the happy CA cows, too.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 27, 2013)

My husband controls the remote.  The second a commercial starts, he switches to another station, so I never get to see commercials.  Therefore, other than the Joe Boxer Commercial, I have no idea what any of you are talking about!  LOL  One time I was deep in a program and he switched the channel.  I didn't realize it and all of a sudden the story wasn't making any sense.  He has switched to a different movie.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 28, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My husband controls the remote....


We each have a remote. Hehe. ..

Every Christmas I look for the M&M commercial with Santa. "They do exist! " Makes me   Wish Chevy had used the Santa commercial with the tiny blonde lady again though.

And who here is old enough to remember the Alka-Seltzer commercial with the couple in the bedroom? She's in bed looking at a cookbook and reading off recipe suggestions. As he heads back to bed she says "I know. Marshmallow meatballs! " at which point he heads back to the bathroom. Makes me laugh just remembering it!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't remember that Alka Seltzer commercial, but I remember one with "Fizz, fizz, plop, plop" or was it "Plop, plop, fizz, fizz"?


----------



## Hoot (Dec 28, 2013)

The most recent commercial that had been an irritant is the one for the UFC match between somebody named Weidman and another guy named Silva, ( I think). I don't watch such mess but the song on the commercial irritates me no end.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 28, 2013)

wwwyoutube.com/watch?v=rXpF_TH8ymw


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hoot said:


> The most recent commercial that had been an irritant is the one for the UFC match between somebody named Weidman and another guy named Silva, ( I think). I don't watch such mess but the song on the commercial irritates me no end.



I am right there with you...and I'm a big fan of UFC. I can't stand that song. They fight tonight...so you don't have to see anymore after today. It's a really big deal, so they have been promoting the heck out of it.  Anderson Silva is with no question the best MMA fighter currently, possibly of all time.  The last time these two fought, Silva got cocky and was clowning around in the ring, and Weidman clocked him and knocked him out, and took his championship belt.  Tonight is the re-match.

Here's the video, you might need ear plugs:

UFC 168 on Pay-Per-View Preview - YouTube


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I don't know if the rest of the country gets the "happy California cows" commercials but those talking cows in all of them crack me up!
> Here's a sample...
> 
> Blizzard - YouTube
> ...



Those are pretty funny. I don't think I've ever seen them. The only "cow" commercial I can remember from up here is this one..still kills me..

HP - Makes Beef Sing - YouTube


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2013)

that was good.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 28, 2013)

That's a great one Rocket!

I love cows.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 28, 2013)

> I love cows.



Me too!.....at 350f for 10 minutes a pound.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2013)

Love the Snapdragon advert.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 29, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I thought that the Kmart, Joe Boxer commercial was funny. Heck they were wearing far more than any Victoria's Secret model in any of their commercials. Heck I've seen more racy stuff on soap operas and prime time TV shows! To each their own, I guess.
> 
> The ad agency got people talking about Joe Boxer and Kmart, so I guess they did what they set out to do!


 
+1, I just about fell off the couch laughing every time we saw it.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 29, 2013)

medtran49 said:


> +1, I just about fell off the couch laughing every time we saw it.




I also liked the one about "ship your pants."  LOL


----------



## bakechef (Dec 29, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I also liked the one about "ship your pants."  LOL




Or "Big gas savings"


----------



## phinz (Dec 29, 2013)

This one's long but I love it.

Zachary Quinto vs. Leonard Nimoy: "The Challenge" - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2013)

phinz said:


> This one's long but I love it.
> 
> Zachary Quinto vs. Leonard Nimoy: "The Challenge" - YouTube


Loved it. I liked the two "punch lines". And, Audis are nice cars.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 29, 2013)

That was a cool commercial phinz. I especially liked the Vulcan sleep pinch at the end.


----------



## Oldvine (Dec 29, 2013)

To me the characters in the commercials represent the customers that might use the product being advertised.  If the characters are stupid, bratty or rude, I'm not interested in the product because I don't consider myself to be stupid, bratty or rude.  The recent yogurt commercial where the girl smirks about getting one over one her mother is a reason for me to pass on that brand of yogurt.  Ditto all Carl's Jr., or Jack in the Box commercials.   I do like the commercial for Nationwide Insurance where the big cute baby represents the guy's car.   It's the perfect portrayal of my son with any of his old cars but especially his 1923 Lincoln.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 29, 2013)

This has to be my all time favorite ad

pepsi puppies short version commercial - YouTube


This one just cracks me up 

M&M's Cupboard - Get in the Bowl - YouTube


----------



## bakechef (Dec 30, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> To me the characters in the commercials represent the customers that might use the product being advertised.  If the characters are stupid, bratty or rude, I'm not interested in the product because I don't consider myself to be stupid, bratty or rude.  The recent yogurt commercial where the girl smirks about getting one over one her mother is a reason for me to pass on that brand of yogurt.  Ditto all Carl's Jr., or Jack in the Box commercials.   I do like the commercial for Nationwide Insurance where the big cute baby represents the guy's car.   It's the perfect portrayal of my son with any of his old cars but especially his 1923 Lincoln.



Those Carl's Jr. (actually Hardee's here) kinda gross me out.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not a health nut, but the way that the food is portrayed, all greasy and drippy with the biting and chewing sounds is just not appealing, and to me kinda gross.

I don't like that yogurt commercial either.


----------

